# Geschützte PDFs &quot;entsichern&quot;?



## lorgan (13. Oktober 2008)

*Geschützte PDFs "entsichern"?*

Hi,

ich habe folgendes Problem: Ich habe 6 Vorlesungsskripte für eine Veranstaltung, die vom Dozenten übereifrig mit einem Passwort geschützt worden sind und öffentlich (statt über die geschlossene Plattform) zum Download angeboten werden. Das Passwort ist bekannt und daher alles schön und gut - eigentlich. Nur habe ich die Dateien gerne auch Griffbereit auf meinem Notebook oder iTouch - und ich bin es leid, ständig das Passwort eingeben zu müssen.

Gibt es eine einfache Möglichkeit, ein geschütztes PDF nach Eingabe des PW neu und vor allem ohne PW zu speichern? 

Auf Anhieb konnte ich nichts finden...vielleicht habt ihr ja eine einfache (und natürlich kostenlose) Möglichkeit zur Hand?

Danke euch!


----------



## fiumpf (13. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Geschützte PDFs "entsichern"?*

Vielleicht die Inhalte kopieren und ein neues .pdf ohne Passwort erstellen?
Freeware zum PDF-Erstellen gibts hier:
http://www.pcfreunde.de/download/d7036/pdfree/


----------



## Look (14. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Geschützte PDFs "entsichern"?*

Es gibt Möglichkeiten, z.B. pdftk, oder mit Ghostscript + Ghostview und es gibt auch andere Wege, wie z.B. mit einem freien/kostenfreien PDF Printer, z.B. FreePDF, das Dokument einfach neu drucken lassen (dabei gehen aber z.b. HTML links verloren im Dokument).

Ich würde erstmal pdftk probieren, Handhabung ist aber nicht unbedingt die stärke, einfach mal anleitung lesen.


----------



## Dreamlander (14. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Geschützte PDFs "entsichern"?*

Habt ihr an der Uni die Möglichkeit, die Adobe-Vollversionen zu nutzen? Da sollte man soetwas sicher einstellen können. Alternativ kann ich den PDF Editor empfehlen, dort geht das mit 2 Mausklicks. Kostenlose Demoversion ist verfügbar.


----------



## lorgan (3. November 2008)

*AW: Geschützte PDFs "entsichern"?*



			
				Dreamlander am 14.10.2008 16:00 schrieb:
			
		

> Habt ihr an der Uni die Möglichkeit, die Adobe-Vollversionen zu nutzen? Da sollte man soetwas sicher einstellen können. Alternativ kann ich den PDF Editor empfehlen, dort geht das mit 2 Mausklicks. Kostenlose Demoversion ist verfügbar.



Ist zwar etwas spät, aber hier die abschließende Antwort:
Mittlerweile habe ich einen Weg gefunden, das Dokument in ein ungeschütztes zu speichern...hat zwar gedauert, aber nun muss ich kein Passwort mehr eingeben.

Danke für die Beiträge!


----------



## Achzo (3. November 2008)

*AW: Geschützte PDFs "entsichern"?*



			
				lorgan am 03.11.2008 11:42 schrieb:
			
		

> Ist zwar etwas spät, aber hier die abschließende Antwort:
> Mittlerweile habe ich einen Weg gefunden, das Dokument in ein ungeschütztes zu speichern...hat zwar gedauert, aber nun muss ich kein Passwort mehr eingeben.
> 
> Danke für die Beiträge!




Toll wäre es noch, wenn du deinen gefundenen Weg hier schreiben würdest. Das könnte sehr hilfreich sein, sofern noch jemand dies benötigt.


----------

